# Westminster Basics



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent! Very helpful information!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

You wrote a fun and informative article for your local newspaper. I haven't been on the forum much due to my work schedule so I'm glad to have caught your post. I see you have another gorgeous Golden, Mystic!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Very good article! You write very well.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Great article! It really helped me understand the shows. I appreciate that. 

With Lushie having her date w/ Tonka, will you still be able to make it to Westminster?


----------



## momtolabs (Jul 8, 2012)

Very good article! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice article--thanks! I'll be watching as much of Westminster as I can. I wish Lushie was going to be there... no accounting for the timing of some girls! LOL


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lushie is so funny, that it seems she will actually have her day she is bred be exactly on Westminster Tuesday. She is a stinker, lol.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You write well, as I would expect an English teacher to do...have you gone to the "dark side " with a BC? Why? So different in temperament?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> ...have you gone to the "dark side " with a BC? Why? So different in temperament?


Was wondering the same. Border Collies intrigue me and if my life were different I'd definitely want one.

Really enjoyed your article. Wondering what "rib spring" means . . . that the dog has a good size rib cage or something a little more than that? Also wondering what would cause a dog to have other than a level top line?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! 

I will never forget the first time my husband went to a dog show, he was all upset, because the judge did not pick the prettiest dog for the BIS.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a special affinity with this lovely BC pup, who is a barbie collie in the sense both of her parents are big winning show collies, but not in the sense that they have top obedience and herding titles. I still might chicken out- love the goldens. Special opportunity, lol.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Jill, congratulations on your article. It was so well written and easy to follow. I think this is going to help us all understand more as we watch. I am afraid I tend to sit back when the finals are on TV and root for the one I like best, admitting I don't know the breed specifics, but get caught up in the dog's personality. Just didn't give the Judges the credit they deserve. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for Lushie and Mystic, well I can't wait to see what he has in store for all of us. 2015 will definitely be his year!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I have a special affinity with this lovely BC pup, who is a barbie collie in the sense both of her parents are big winning show collies, but not in the sense that they have top obedience and herding titles. I still might chicken out- love the goldens. Special opportunity, lol.



Does a special affinity mean it's your dog - or possibly going to come home with you? 

**** Having Arthur here (roughs not known for obedience or herding titles necessarily), I highly approve of the combination herding breeds and retriever breeds. The herders help with the border training and keep puppies under tight control.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Well written article! BC are crazy fun dogs. I would never want to own one, but do love watching them for others from time to time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Working on an article for a dog magazine about watching dog shows. . . Cant believe a year has gone by and now it is baby Mystic's turn t get his feet(paws) wet next month.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Can't wait to read the article. Best of luck to gorgeous baby Mystic!


----------

